# Freddie's BIG Oval Race



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey BRP's there is a two day oval race at Freddies on Jan 14,15 they need 5 for a class!! Anyone want to run BRP cars on the flat oval? If We go I may run BRP and 1/10th stock. Let me know so I can contact him.
That is a free weekend


---just thought I would start it's own thread


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

the rules page and info from his web site:

http://www.freddieshobbies.com/myweb2/2006%20Oval%20Championship1.htmhttp://www.freddieshobbies.com/mywe...hampionship.htm


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sent freddie an email to find out how may entries he has....90 or more and it will be a two day race event, under 90 and it is one day...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

the reply from Freddie:


_NO wishfull think. plus the fact I really never advertised it really. I bet we will have our normal 60-70 show up It will be a nice full day of racing._

So it looks like it will be a one day race...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Micro, the flyer states a $20.00 entry fee or did Freddy tell you it was free? I am still interested no matter what. I asume the one day would be Sunday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

it has always been $20.00 - Bud ment we were free (as in not racing) that week end...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud are you running 1/10th oval too? I was thinking of picking one up on Ebay.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I may !!! Are You going to hit Me???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

every corrner!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Can I Hit you too. I can play 1/10 oval also.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK I will have to be careful !! If I do run 1/10th it will be stock nascar.
I'm going to call Freddie thursday and get the lowdown.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - did you talk to Freddie? whats up??


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*stock?*

Are you gonna have a stock BRP class?




Indeed


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - what tires should I get for 1/10th at Freddie's?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have no idea I'm just going to run stuff from classic. I may have extra ones if You need.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK -- cool - I may need them...


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - what tires should I get for 1/10th at Freddie's?


If I remember right, when Erock ran there he used the following BSR tires,

Silver RF
Gray LF
Gear RR
White LR

There's a thread for Freddie's in the Oval Track section.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Bob....

OK who is going? we need to have the entries in by the end of the week!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will call today but don't know if He is open. I will go , Don D, Don S ,Dick, Frank, Micro, and maybe Ross So We do have more than enough for a class.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

He was closed today will call Tuesday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

*Freddies Is a GO !!*
*Make sure You send in Your entry today There is a link several posts back.*
*It will be a one day race.*


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

If it helps most run this setup at freddies if I am not mistaken

BSR
Grey LF
Black RF
White LR
Grey RR

The track infield if pretty tight so you want the thing to turn so soft in front, with a harder RR tire


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I tried a Green LF last time there and didnt like it, I liked the Grey LF better


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Bud, I am in on the oval as of about 7:00. See you Friday with my pit crew {Ben}.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will have my BRP and 1/10 oval Bush car....anyone else going to do 1/10th?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

You can call in your entry with a credit card --- details on his entry form - link above.

Don - you going to bring out your 1/10th? I will be in the 4 cell Bush class


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I sent mine and Don S entry in yesterday. We need two more !!!!
Micro>>> I thought You hated oval


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I drove out to Freddie's this morning and signed up. The track looks good. We have to run a tire compound that states on the can that it is oderless. I bought a can of Paragon oderless and I still have Jack The Gripper. He said he didn't know about Niftech. I told him I check with him about it on race day. Everyone is welcome to use any of my compounds. There is no use for anyone buying any more.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Micro I am only running the BRP car. I can,t talk myself into doing two classes.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

OK No stock class but I'll show anyway. I mean, somebody's gotta be last. Right?


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh, I fergot. Bring bumpers!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*rides?*

I'll be leaving from Berea if anyone wants to rideshare.




Indeed...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be runing BRP and 1/10th.....FUN


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ross >> BRP is stock!!! Whay would You need a bumper??? 
Dick>> Hope to use Your tire stuff !!!
Fun .. INDEED


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Freddie call there are 6 entries already!! Maybe we will have a 10 car field.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry I cant make it, and I love oval racing


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I signed up today!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Boy you guys started a thread and everthing 

Yes 6 already signed up. You can see whos signed up on the web sight. I ordered plaques today. First, second, and third places will receive a plaque. Bring your A game :wave: I want to thank you guys for partisapating in my little race. and yes I know I cant spell. Wait until you guys try reading the plaques 

See you all on the 15th


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*stuff?*

Do we need to bring tables and chairs? 


Indeed...


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Bumper?*



BudBartos said:


> Ross >> BRP is stock!!! Whay would You need a bumper???
> Dick>> Hope to use Your tire stuff !!!
> Fun .. INDEED


 

You gotta ask? I did get a new radio, reciever and a personal tho.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If Your not going to be there at sun up bring a table/chair just in case.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

looking at the Oval "who's coming" page -- I only see 27 different names... What time is everyone planning on getting to Freddie's?


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

i was figurin sun up.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

If you want breakfast you'll prolly want to stop in Streetsboro. Not a whole lotta places in Ravenna.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The track opens at 6:30 AM practice till 10:30 racing starts at 11:00. I plan at this time to be there about 9:30


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

9:30 from what I here of whos coming, you may be pitting in the grass. I just added another 32 pit spots.

I am tring to make it all work , but just guessing at whos all going to be here is sort of rough. I only estimated about 40. but from what people have told me A LOT of people plan on being here ? I guess Sunday morning we will all know  Only time will tell. OH BOY ! :hat: Party On Dude :dude:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK thanks Freddie !! We are also bringing table and chairs in case. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

See you all tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Congrates to Bud,Don s., and Micro for their finish positions Sunday. Freddie put on a good race and I think everybody had a good time. See you guys At the Gate.


----------



## FrankK (Dec 22, 2005)

I agree Don, congrats to Bud, Don and Micro, it was a good day of racing and I think we all had a great time. Freddie did put on a good race, it was run fast and there was no messing around. See you all At the gage.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes the track is awsome and the race was one of the best run I have been to in some time. :thumbsup: 

Thanks freddie!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Yes the track is awsome and the race was one of the best run I have been to in some time. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks freddie!!!


Great pit area, the race was smooth with no delays, and the track was a lot of fun....


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Great job Freddie


----------



## Carpet Assasin (Sep 11, 2002)

Any new pics of the track?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Carpet Assasin said:


> Any new pics of the track?


you can check out his web site:

http://www.freddieshobbies.com/


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes, thank you all for coming, I know I get snippy at times. Its hard keeping 60 or so grown men in line, and to stick with the program. But all in all we did it, I was lessed stressed than I thought I would of been. I feel everyone had a good time. Thank you all again. ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

the results are posted on Freddie's web site.....Don only 4 seconds ahead of me!!!

http://www.freddieshobbies.com/myweb2/Carpet%20Oval%20Race%20Results1-15.htm


----------

